
Why cant the Americans with disabilities Act go after those god awful - paulpauper
Google cpatchas. Everyone hates them , both able-bodied and disabled and find them impossible to solve. They are not designed to stop spam, because if they were they could just do the checkbox instead of the other stuff. Rather they are designed to limit access and has a disparate impact on the visually challenged . Rather than suing bushiness that don&#x27;t install ramps, this would be a much better use of legal resources because it would benefit both the able-bodied and disabled.
======
smt88
Don't most captcha have audio fallbacks for the visually impaired?

Also, as far as I know, Google just uses a checkbox now.

